# Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous??



## dneknw (Jan 27, 2006)

Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? 
Do adapters smaller than 15mm even exist??


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (dneknw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dneknw* »_
Do adapters smaller than 15mm even exist??



yes they do.... i have 5mm










_Modified by rico_arg at 2:34 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## dneknw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (rico_arg)*

On an adapter that changes the bolt pattern?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (dneknw)*

i have 5x112 adapters for my Rh wheels.


_Modified by rico_arg at 2:34 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## JettaJensen (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (dneknw)*

So now I'm curious... Why would it be dangerous? Wouldn't the smaller spacer be "safer" due to the strain it puts on the wheel the further it goes out?







Or does it have to do with something in the physics of the bolt placement to the adapter, then to the wheel?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less th ... (JettaJensen)*

its because the adaptor needs to be bolted to the hub, 5mm isnt even close to enough to do that


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less th ... (JettaJensen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaJensen* »_So now I'm curious... Why would it be dangerous? Wouldn't the smaller spacer be "safer" due to the strain it puts on the wheel the further it goes out?







Or does it have to do with something in the physics of the bolt placement to the adapter, then to the wheel? 

Probably has more to do with the fastener properties (tear-out properties of the material, bearing stress, etc.). Also, adapters have to bolt to the hub, then have enough thread to grab onto the wheel bolts themselves. Therefore, they require a certain thickness so they can contain the heads of the bolts that are holding the adapters to the hub.


----------



## ea187 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
yes they do.... i have 5mm

really? i don't think that's very safe


_Modified by ea187 at 11:01 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less than 20mm so dangerous?? (ea187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ea187* »_
really? i don't think that's very safe

_Modified by ea187 at 11:01 PM 4-29-2007_

he doesnt really have 5mm adapters. It was a joke or he is a real retard and can't read.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thick ... (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
he doesnt really have 5mm adapters. It was a joke or he is a real retard and can't read.

wow dude.. easy with your comments..... and yes it was a joke...


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thick ... (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
he doesnt really have 5mm adapters. It was a joke or he is a real retard and can't read.

rolfcopter!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thick ... (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
wow dude.. easy with your comments..... and yes it was a joke...

whoa dude. Don't post rediculously stupid information and get the OP confused when asking a legitimate question


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thick ... (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
whoa dude. Don't post rediculously stupid information and get the OP confused when asking a legitimate question


----------



## kcm_vr6 (Mar 15, 2007)

it changes the offset when you add an adapter... heres a link and just read about the offset part to see what can happen with it setup wrong
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.....html
oh yeah make sure what rim you want to adapt to your car can fit with the adapter


_Modified by kcm_vr6 at 2:50 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## dragon813gt (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (kcm_vr6)*

There is a reason you don't see the major manufacturers making anything smaller than 20mm. You can get them as small as 15mm. But I'd trust the big companies when it comes to my wheels. Having them come flying off at speed it not good for anyone.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (dragon813gt)*

I believe most adaptors/spacers are made out of steel so you have to have enough thickness so the axle doesn't rip it apart when you floor it from a stop.
Now the stock hub that bolts onto the wheel is only about 10mm thick and it made out of steel, and is more than enough strength for even modified cars. The reason adaptors need to be wider is because they have twice as many holes in them. That means you have less metal doing the same job as the hub. So, in order to increase the strength of less metal between the holes, you increase the depth of the piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I suppose you could get a custom made titanium adaptor and it would work at 10mm no problem, but then you be paying out the nose.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (core5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *core5* »_I suppose you could get a custom made titanium adaptor and it would work at 10mm no problem, but then you be paying out the nose.










i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif titanium


----------



## JettaJensen (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Why is running 5x100 to 5x112 adapters with a thickness less th ... (Jurgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurgy* »_
Probably has more to do with the fastener properties (tear-out properties of the material, bearing stress, etc.). Also, adapters have to bolt to the hub, then have enough thread to grab onto the wheel bolts themselves. Therefore, they require a certain thickness so they can contain the heads of the bolts that are holding the adapters to the hub.


----------



## dneknw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (core5)*

Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (dneknw)*

most pattern changing adapters are 25mm thick
ive occasionally heard of special ordered 20mm adapters
and ive heard a rumor of 15mm adapters twice, but its pretty unsafe IMO
if you cant run thick adapters because they will make your wheels poke out too far, then you have three choices, get a different wheel, preferably not requiring adapters... or redrill the wheels if possible... or redrill/tap the hubs n rotors


----------



## dragon813gt (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_ive occasionally heard of special ordered 20mm adapters
and ive heard a rumor of 15mm adapters twice, but its pretty unsafe IMO

Speical Order







Anything but: http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...55711
As far as 15mm adapters go: http://www.projectnissan.com/s...t=844
They're for JDM wheels. I personally would not run them. But they are very far from a rumor


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dragon813gt)*

See the minimum number of engaged threads:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=107
If your adapter/spacer can meet this requirement for both the spacer->hub bolts and the wheel->spacer bolts, then you should be OK. The spacer itself will be the weakest link.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

btw 18mm is the smallest you can go hubcentric adaptor wise and be safe


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (dragon813gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragon813gt* »_
As far as 15mm adapters go: http://www.projectnissan.com/s...t=844
They're for JDM wheels. I personally would not run them. But they are very far from a rumor









I'm pretty sure *Cru_Jones* has/is running these. You could try IM'ing him about them if interested (I know I am, but I don't know if I trust them).


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Jurgy)*

Interesting info here. What if you don't need a bolt pattern changing spacer? I was thinking I'd like to push my rear wheels out 5 or 10mm, but I wouldn't even consider it if it's dangerous.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (erick.s)*

its common sense that a 5mm adapter wouldn't be safe.. do you really want 5mm being the only thing holding your wheels to your car when you are going 65 on the highway?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (erick.s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick.s* »_Interesting info here. What if you don't need a bolt pattern changing spacer? I was thinking I'd like to push my rear wheels out 5 or 10mm, but I wouldn't even consider it if it's dangerous.

That's different. What you're talking about is a spacer and that uses the same original bolts holes, so there's no real issue below 20mm. You'll just need longer bolts.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

just thought i would post this pic, and yes i have the 15's on my car, dont put a whole lot of miles on em but have had no problem, and they aren't hubcentric either.
i am a bad man


----------

